# It has been a while



## Sporge27 (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow I went to play and luckily I wrote down when I last played so I can start without weeds. :lol: 

Time to finish my payment to Nook!
...again...


----------



## Mino (Sep 11, 2005)

You mean you started a new character?


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 11, 2005)

no last year i started a new character and continuing on that one I am paying off the mansion debt, I am down to 600,000 something bells :lol:


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

im accually kinda bord of it cuz i like beat i like 50 million times (sarcasticness)


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

I should start playing again, I don't think I've played for at least 2 months.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

i havent played since like january


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> i havent played since like january


 Boy, I bet your town is weedy, then.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

probably


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 11, 2005)

I can't remember the last tiem I played. :lol:  Possibly in March.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

lol


----------



## Mino (Sep 11, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> I can't remember the last tiem I played. :lol:  Possibly in March.


 August for me.  :lol:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 11, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 same for me, august...i stopped playin when those darn jellyfish came.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

i need a jelly fish for my museum then im done


----------



## Stump (Sep 11, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> i need a jelly fish for my museum then im done


 I have a jelly fish....my lil bro just caught one like 2 days ago.


----------

